# un fiorire di flirt



## zipp404

_Fiorire _in senso fig. significa svilupparsi, prosperare, e _flirt _è una storia d'amore breve e poco importante.  

Comunque mi chiedo come parafrasare l'espressione _era tutto un fiorire di flirt_ in questo contesto:

La prima volta che mi sono fidanzata avevo diciotto anni [...]
Io e Francesco frequentavamo due circoli di studenti, il suo composto da soli maschi, il mio da sole femmine... ed era tutto un fiorire di flirt tra i componenti dei rispettivi 'giri' di amici.

Voto per:  ..._e dai rispettivi cerchi di amici sono nati tanti flirt._

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zippy,

 Sì, ma forse con una piccola sfumatura temporale, "... _ed erano numerosi (e soliti) i flirt tra i componenti dei rispettivi 'giri' di amici."
_
Un caro saluto.


----------



## ninux

Ciao Zipp!
Dipende anche dal contesto in cui la vuoi parafrasare;
ad esempio, potresti pure cambiare la parola "flirt" con "amore passeggero"
_ed era un continuo nascere di amori passeggeri tra i componenti delle due cerchia di amici_
è la mia proposta, ma tutte sono valide... Solo non capisco se vuoi rendere il concetto con altre parole, o...
Saluti


----------



## a malta

Ciao Zip404, 
flirt è una di quelle parole che dovrebbero usare solo gli inglesi, da noi (ma anche dagli spagnoli o i francesi e via dicendo) MAI!...in tanti  storpiano la pronuncia o ne fanno derivare un verbo (flirtare) che alle mie orecchie suona terribile...comunque io direi: 'era un continuo nascere di storie passeggere'...vero è che son di Bologna
al solito, questioni di gusto!


----------



## Youngfun

Oppure invece di _flirt_ si può usare lo slang (pardon... gergo) giovanile "tresca"


----------



## a malta

Ciao di nuovo Zip!
Hai trovato 'fiorrire' con due erre?


----------



## zipp404

Grazie a tutti.
@ amalta: Sì, flirt è un anglicismo, preferisco _storie passeggiere_ o _amoreggiamenti frivoli._
No, non ho trovato _fiorire _con due erre, e che non so molto bravo con la tastiera.


----------



## a malta

Zipp!
con la tastiera io sono un disastro, ma vabbe'...quel che non va è 'passeggiere'/'passeggere'.
ciao


----------



## zipp404

Santa Lucia.  Intendevo dire _storie passegg*e*re _..... _*è *che non sono molto bravo con la tastiera.
_Grazie ancora!


----------



## roanjf

"...due circoli di studenti, l'uno maschile e l'altro femminile, pullulanti di brevi e romantici amplessi amorosi"
Non so, a me piace così!


----------



## matoupaschat

roanjf said:


> "...due circoli di studenti, l'uno maschile e l'altro femminile, pullulanti di brevi e romantici amplessi amorosi"
> Non so, a me piace così!


Beh, a me, povero straniero, mi è stato insegnato che "l'amplesso amoroso" era un eufemismo letterario per _coito. _Scusa se continuo a preferire la versione soft angloitaliana _flirt..._


----------



## Claudio_it

matoupaschat said:


> Beh, a me, povero straniero, mi è stato insegnato che "l'amplesso amoroso" era un eufemismo letterario per _coito.  _Scusa se continuo a preferire la versione soft angloitaliana _flirt..._


----------



## Blackman

Non è tanto giovanile tresca, oltre che denota una certa segretezza, meglio _storia, farsi una storia
Un fiorire di storie tra componenti delle due cerchie_( non cerchi )...



Youngfun said:


> Oppure invece di _flirt_ si può usare lo slang (pardon... gergo) giovanile "tresca"


----------



## ninux

Blackman said:


> Non è tanto giovanile tresca, oltre che denota una certa segretezza, meglio _storia, farsi una storia
> Un fiorire di storie tra componenti delle *due cerchie*_(* non "cerchi" *)...




A me piacciono i termini proposti: storia, tresca, e amore passeggero...
D'accordo con Matou che amplesso amoroso é un livello più intimo di un semplice flirt; amplexus in latino mi sembra che significhi abbraccio, ma in italiano ha trasformato il suo significato assumendo una connotazione erotica...


----------



## Kilikion

zipp404 said:


> _Fiorire _in senso fig. significa svilupparsi, prosperare, e _flirt _è una storia d'amore breve e poco importante.
> 
> Comunque mi chiedo come parafrasare l'espressione _era tutto un fiorire di flirt_ in questo contesto:
> 
> La prima volta che mi sono fidanzata avevo diciotto anni [...]
> Io e Francesco frequentavamo due circoli di studenti, il suo composto da soli maschi, il mio da sole femmine... ed era tutto un fiorire di flirt tra i componenti dei rispettivi 'giri' di amici.
> 
> Voto per:  ..._e dai rispettivi cerchi di amici sono nati tanti flirt._
> 
> Grazie!


Bah, la frase è un po' pesante...
Ad ogni buon conto: ... e non passava giorno senza che tra di loro sbocciassero (per rendere l'idea dei fiori) intense e rapide avventure amorose ( o momenti d'amore)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, magari "._.. e non passava giorno senza che tra di loro non sbocciassero (per rendere l'idea dei fiori) intense e rapide avventure amorose ( o momenti d'amore)_

Però io non ho ancora capito tutta 'sta guerra a una parola come "flirt", che conoscono tutti, non fa trasalire nessuno e non va più in là di tanto...

Saluti.

GS


----------



## ninux

Personalmente io non gli faccio la guerra, vorrei solo dire che essendoci tanti sinonimi validi in italiano, non capisco perché dobbiamo sempre adeguarci all'inglese e perdere la ricchezza della lingua italiana.
Perché ormai ci siamo adeguati a parole come "privacy" "personal trainer" "fitness" e non sappiamo più come tradurle?  
Caro GS a me mette una tristezza sentire che ormai stiamo dimenticando le nostre origini. Certo non mi metto a fare la guerra a parole come pulman, hamburger, hub e tante altre che non hanno il corrispondente italiano (o l'hanno perso).
Ma altre stanno ormai spopolando nel gergo tecnico ("layer" "compatibility" "default") perché sono più "cool"...


----------



## roanjf

matoupaschat said:


> Beh, a me, povero straniero, mi è stato insegnato che "l'amplesso amoroso" era un eufemismo letterario per _coito. _Scusa se continuo a preferire la versione soft angloitaliana _flirt..._


Non è assolutamente un eufemismo di "coito", bensì un sinonimo.
Salutami Brussel 



ninux said:


> Personalmente io non gli faccio la guerra, vorrei solo dire che essendoci tanti sinonimi validi in italiano, non capisco perché dobbiamo sempre adeguarci all'inglese e perdere la ricchezza della lingua italiana.
> Perché ormai ci siamo adeguati a parole come "privacy" "personal trainer" "fitness" e non sappiamo più come tradurle?
> Caro GS a me mette una tristezza sentire che ormai stiamo dimenticando le nostre origini. Certo non mi metto a fare la guerra a parole come pulman, hamburger, hub e tante altre che non hanno il corrispondente italiano (o l'hanno perso).
> Ma altre stanno ormai spopolando nel gergo tecnico ("layer" "compatibility" "default") perché sono più "cool"...


Hai proprio ragione. La penso anch'io come te. Ed è molto triste.


----------



## matoupaschat

roanjf said:


> Non è assolutamente un eufemismo di "coito", bensì un sinonimo.


L'eufemismo si può difficilmente discutere. Vedi: 
Treccani:*amplèsso* s. m. [dal lat. _amplexus_ -_us_, der. di _amplecti_ «abbracciare»], letter. – 
*1.* Abbraccio (...)
*2.* *eufem. *Accoppiamento, coito: _i piaceri dell’a_.; _a. coniugale_; _Or questa egli non già_, _ma quella_, _ancora Nei corporali a_., _inchina ed ama_ (Leopardi).  ​Zingarelli 2012:● (lett.) Abbraccio: Riconosci in questo amplesso / Una madre, amato figlio (L. Da Ponte) | *(**eufem.**) *Coito: amplesso coniugale.​Devoto-Oli 2010*2.* *euf.* Accoppiamento sessuale​Sabatini-Colletti*2* Per *eufemismo,* coito: _a. coniugale
_​


> Salutami Brussel


 Sarà fatto, grazie


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hai mille ragione, naturalmente, Ninux.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------

